# Re: Anonymous | Old Spice



## Ratte (Jul 13, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LWCVhGzrAT0

fuck yes


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 13, 2010)

fuck yes


----------



## Alstor (Jul 13, 2010)

fuck yes


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jul 13, 2010)

courting that profitable "lives at home with parents" market i see


----------



## A Concerned Citizen (Jul 14, 2010)

ULTRA FUCKING YES. xD


----------



## Zenia (Jul 14, 2010)

Hell yeah!


----------



## A Concerned Citizen (Jul 14, 2010)

On a sidenote, you should also check out his response to Rose McGowan's Tweet. It's even hilarious-er. And if you don't have the time and/or the bandwidth (like I do), make the time and/or bandwidth. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dfqlVi5DGuo&feature=channel


----------



## Bando (Jul 14, 2010)

EPIC FUCKING YES


----------



## Willow (Jul 14, 2010)

Fuck yes to the power of 10


----------

